# Roland GX 24 trouble cutting detail



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

I am trying to cut a very detailed window decal with my Roland GX 24. My problem is that the very small cuts end up coming off the backing when the blade picks up resulting in pieces already weeded off that shouldn't be.

I have installed a brand new blade, slowed the cutting speed and tried changing the force settings.

When I change the force setting to a much lower setting it seems to work "ok" but it doesn't cut all the way through on the less detailed sections. I am using Avery 4 year vinyl and have tried several rows.

I attached the cut-studio file for those that have a roland. Is my cutter not working right, is it the vinyl, the settings? 

One thing interesting is that when I first got the cutter I set my force at 70 and things worked fine adn I increased the force as needed due to the blade being dull. However when I installed the new blade I had to set the force at 140 to begin with. Any ideas or suggestions?

Chad


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You might want to adjust your blade depth and check your offset.

R.


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

Offset is at .250mm. 

I assume by increasing the blade depth will require less force?


----------



## Kiwi Burge (Feb 16, 2008)

G'day ,setting the blade out further wont increase the force, you must set the blade to extend out of the blade holder 1 or 2 mm, check your up speed and slow that down as well, apart from that check your cutting strip , other wise looks like we might have to go service mode ( im a roland tech) do you have any service agents near by ?


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

I forgot to add the file and have it up there now. 

Is the upspeed different than the speed setting as in 20cm/sec?


----------



## Kiwi Burge (Feb 16, 2008)

yes the up speed is the speed when the blade is up andnot cutting, sloing this down may help


----------



## fixall (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a gz-24
problem is it seams while cutting and thing from design to fonts, the material bunches up and the cutter sometimes drags on the material scratching o sometimes cutting the place it went over with the blade up..i have squared the material off..i have tried changing force...speed...changing blades..45 and 60 degree....i am using orafol 541....any sugestions?


----------



## LoanSharkBRAND (Oct 24, 2008)

I just bought a Roland GX-24 and cant get it to cut the test cleanly, it leaves skips in it. I do have it 1-2mm out of the holder, i believe i have everything square. I am using the sheet of vinyl that came with it. the closest i have gotten is about 90% clean on the test circle and square, then there are are least 3 hash marks. I am using the blade that came with the unit. Any suggestions? I dont want to waste any materials i have bought... Shouldnt i be getting a clean cut from the test and materials roland sends with the GX-24?


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Is the gx new? If so then the blade is new, try turning the blade force up.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Does it do the same thing if you repeat the test cut but move the origin further to the right? It sounds to me like a cutting strip problem...


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

LoanSharkBRAND said:


> I just bought a Roland GX-24 and cant get it to cut the test cleanly, it leaves skips in it. I do have it 1-2mm out of the holder, i believe i have everything square. I am using the sheet of vinyl that came with it. the closest i have gotten is about 90% clean on the test circle and square, then there are are least 3 hash marks. I am using the blade that came with the unit. Any suggestions? I dont want to waste any materials i have bought... Shouldnt i be getting a clean cut from the test and materials roland sends with the GX-24?


do you have the right blade in? That will make a big difference too. 

The blade should be a credit card thickness out of the holder.


----------



## LoanSharkBRAND (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you all for your input, i do have the right blade in, i will try to turn the blade force up. yes it does the same thing if i move the origin and make a few adjustments in downforce and what not.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I took my stupid pills and they worked!..and need some assistance...I have not used a 60 degree blade in my GX24 and I want to change the offset...I have searched the manual front to back...I must be overlooking something. Can some kind soul tell me how to change the offset?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Menu -> Condition ->, then down arrow to Offset

I was also looking at the reference document and it suggests "The corners may be rounded when a detailed character or a complex shape is cut. If this happens, try cutting again with *SMOOTHING* turned *OFF*." Smoothing is available in the OTHER menu items... Hmm, I'll have to play with that setting.

If you need a copy of the reference manuals, they can be downloaded here... 
http://rolanddga.com/color/support/wizard/default.asp?ft=12&mt=434&pt=&modelmenu=


----------



## optimus (Oct 23, 2008)

Did anyone ever figure out how to adjust the offset on the GX24


----------



## Nickt (Sep 10, 2009)

fixall said:


> I have a gz-24
> problem is it seams while cutting and thing from design to fonts, the material bunches up and the cutter sometimes drags on the material scratching o sometimes cutting the place it went over with the blade up..i have squared the material off..i have tried changing force...speed...changing blades..45 and 60 degree....i am using orafol 541....any sugestions?


Although I have a gx-24, I had the same problem. I had to stop using a roll and go to cutting pieces off in the size i needed. I am pretty sure it was because the table I have it sitting on is not really that level. The roller tray was not level to the cutter and thus was throwing everything off. Once I started using pieces instead of the roll it has worked great!


----------



## Nickt (Sep 10, 2009)

And I did not realize this thread was so old!


----------



## optimus (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you like to use easyweed or thermoflex


----------



## kentpyper (Feb 19, 2009)

This video from IMPRINTABLES shows you how to adjust the offset.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHLHFz80_Gg&feature=related[/media]


----------

